# Complaints about The Good Ride



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

As it's no secret I loath The Good Ride and well I just generally hate James Biesty with more fire and heat than a 1000 suns will produce it should come as no surprise that I'm working on a Top 5's list for Why The Good Ride Sucks. I have my reasons, but you Snowboarders of the Internet seem to be the ones that generally have issues I don't notice, mainly because I'm not researching snowboards. I'd like to hear everyone's biggest complaints and gripes. Release the Kraken if you will and voice your opinions on all the stupid bullshit they do that just hinders snowboarding. Don't be shy.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I always like to start with something nice. I found him to be very responsive to emails last year. 

Now what annoys me most is the “let’s get drunk on the couch and talk in circles while holding a snowboard” it almost sounds like all the reviews are of the same board now.

Also, I can’t stand people who sip whiskey with the coffee sipping noise. It’s not hot! Holy fuck that gets me.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I have no animosity to those guys personally as I don't know them, but the reviews are pretty bad. Biesty seems to have trouble stepping outside his comfort zone on boards to review ones that aren't exactly the ones he wants to ride, and he talks over everyone else so you pretty much just get his opinion and I don't think he's a very solid rider. He also has an unhealthy fetish for "early rise" and Adidas Tactical ADV's for some reason. It's annoying when they're reviewing boards like the Burton Custom and Biesty pipes in that it would be a better board "if only it had some early rise rocker" in the front. OTHER reviewers seem to be able to say things like, "This is by far not the board for me but here's who would like it."

Looking at the Rome reviews that The Good Ride put out it's five minutes of them saying how they were meh on a board and binding they had obviously set up wrong and taken maybe a run or two on. I think it was the Targa or DoD review where they finally realized the toe strap was adjustable AT THE END OF THE VIDEO REVIEW and didn't edit that shit out. Since I mostly rely on online reviews for brands that aren't ubiquitous and easy to demo in WA state (Mervin, Burton) I overlooked some less popular brands until BA reviewed them.

Anyway, thanks for doing solid reviews! I've found my favorite boards because of them.

Edit: Yeah, it's the Targa, at 1:55 they're talking about how the toe strap doesn't fit and how "we probably should have adjusted this back for our size 8 boots, look how it does this..." [ame]https://vimeo.com/185757057[/ame]


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I only have one complaint and that's the smacking noises while eating during their discussions. I just can't stand that noise. Anytime.

Otherwise I take everything with a grain of salt. I bet that sometimes they get it right and sometimes not. Even if I'm just a beginner/intermediate rider I can tell they're not expert riders.

I think that maybe a more experienced rider might make more accurate observations than them and that sometimes maybe less is more. I've looked at their reviews when researching boards, but I've realized that maybe their value is that they show the boards so their viewers can look at them and not just see them in a catalogue.

Honestly, if I can find the same board on another site there's not much question about whom I would listen to for accuracy. I did notice that the good ride went back and added info to boards they rode and then later changed their opinion about.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There is too much erotic tension in those reviews.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It reminds me of Mrs W's book club...lots of whine, stinky cheese and wee bits of meat :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Whats The Good Ride?


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

freshy said:


> Whats The Good Ride?




Exactly. Too much talking and not enough reviewing.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

The one thing I like about them is also the thing I hate:

They get multiple riders to give feedback regarding the equipment they review instead of just one...however...nothing of what they have to say tends to be useful, informative, or interesting.

If I have to skip the majority of a review due to annoying banter, then it's a complete waste of my time.


----------



## muzzyahoy (Nov 19, 2016)

Number 1 thing is that its absolutely impossible to credibly review THAT much product, therefore, everything they say is FALSE. Only watch their stuff (with the sound off) to get a better look at the aesthetics off stuff ive already credibly researched myself.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I like James and found him to be very approachable and open to at least testing new ideas before forming an immovable opinion. A lot of crap must pass through review sites though I imagine.

I also like how they have multiple reviewers and so I can benefit from the different feedback as a one opinion review can be quite biased for a variety of reasons.

Personally, I really just want to hear about the product and not all the other crap many reviewers tend to go on with.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

The constant sniffing and tongue smacking while he talks and the heavy breathing. Just because of that I can't listen to him.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

The "I feel"ings. I cant spare a fuck about anyone's feelings. What's the boards charistics. That's it. Maybe feelings at the end, if I hang around that long. Whiskey? No drinking on the fucking job. Get drunk b4! Get drunk after! Not on the job. God dam scabs


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

The few reviews that I have tried to watch are too long. They talk so much, but don't say anything. It feels like they are trying to make up for their lack of knowledge by talking more, idk. I tried to watch one on Cartels a year ago or so, and all i can remember was that the guy seemed to be fixated with the word butteribility! I didn't make it to the end of the review.
I've tried to watch a couple more, but I start to cringe, cant do it!


----------



## Minty22 (Mar 19, 2018)

When they compare the board you are watching a review for to another then talk about that board for most of the review as it's obviously their preferred board.
Too much waffle not enough review.
Also as others have pointed out, the sniffing, coughing, burping and general bodily noises which just aren't needed through my headphones.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm waiting for him to fart in the mic.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Too much “um” and “you know” between sentences. 

He’s a fan-boy of Union Bindings.

Not always sure of what type or profile a board is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mjayvee said:


> Too much “um” and “you know” between sentences.
> 
> He’s a fan-boy of Union Bindings.
> 
> Not always sure of what type or profile a board is.


Never understood the Union love affair so many people have. I mean, they work. Great. But what's special or different about them? They're just bindings that work and they sponsor a bunch of awesome riders and come out with a bunch of cool colorways. Yay.

I mean, I don't have any issues with them I just don't understand the love affair.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> I mean, I don't have any issues with them I just don't understand the love affair.


There was this one vid where he is sitting in the rain in a parking lot droning on and on about 4 different Union bindings and kept getting them mixed up and just fudged the whole thing toward the end. Not sure what he was trying to achieve there. Even less sure why I even watched that whole thing.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

drblast said:


> I have no animosity to those guys personally as I don't know them, but the reviews are pretty bad. Biesty seems to have trouble stepping outside his comfort zone on boards to review ones that aren't exactly the ones he wants to ride, and he talks over everyone else so you pretty much just get his opinion and I don't think he's a very solid rider. He also has an unhealthy fetish for "early rise" and Adidas Tactical ADV's for some reason. It's annoying when they're reviewing boards like the Burton Custom and Biesty pipes in that it would be a better board "if only it had some early rise rocker" in the front. OTHER reviewers seem to be able to say things like, "This is by far not the board for me but here's who would like it."
> 
> Looking at the Rome reviews that The Good Ride put out it's five minutes of them saying how they were meh on a board and binding they had obviously set up wrong and taken maybe a run or two on. I think it was the Targa or DoD review where they finally realized the toe strap was adjustable AT THE END OF THE VIDEO REVIEW and didn't edit that shit out. Since I mostly rely on online reviews for brands that aren't ubiquitous and easy to demo in WA state (Mervin, Burton) I overlooked some less popular brands until BA reviewed them.
> 
> ...


That video...what the fuck. hahahah


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

No complaints about them, except I saw one video where they were just eating dinner or something and that was really weird. I check the website once in a while, but don't usually watch the videos.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

'butterability', 'off the tail', 'double-ender', 'fakie' etc


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Today I laughed at a review of the Nitro team. He said it lacks edge hold and then says he 10lbs over the weight limit for the size...smh


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

They rate the ‘comfort’ of snowboard boots. That’s enough for me to not take any of their shit seriously.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I sent a question to the TGR over 3 months ago and still haven't heard a response. Biesty is a fat PoS


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

"the good ride"? Is She hot?


----------



## eprevide (Mar 19, 2021)

Sounds like someone is a little jelly of TGR! Feeling threatened? They seem like good folks having a good time. James was nice enough to respond to my email AND several follow up questions. No complaints here.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

angrybait right here


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

eprevide said:


> Sounds like someone is a little jelly of TGR! Feeling threatened? They seem like good folks having a good time. James was nice enough to respond to my email AND several follow up questions. No complaints here.







Start at 3:20 and watch next 30 seconds. He's a little goofy and this time his buddy calls him out. He does this kind of thing often.


----------

